# So I am looking through the Long and McQuade flyer and . . . (GIbson content!)



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Low and behold, L+M are selling Gibson SG Classics during their monster sale!!

Yep, the Guitar center "exclusive" guitar is now up here for the month of June. I've always wanted one of these but was afriad to buy a guitar unplayed, and worried about boarder hassles.

As it happens, I had a $400 store credit, so guess what is now sitting in my living room 

I really like this guitar, it's quite resonate and the P90s are pretty hot! This guitar is also a real deal; bound neck, gloss finish, good hardware, and a gig bag for just over $1000!!! 

L+M had two and the necks felt pretty different. I took the one that felt best in my hand.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

bound neck? looks GREAT, nice score.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i spent a good part of the 70s playing an sg with p90s plugged straight into a cranked ampeg half-stack. the neck was so skinny it doubled as a whammy bar. frank marino offered to buy it from me several times. i wish i'd sold it to him - at least i'd know where it is now.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice grab. I never thought I would like SGs but I find myself choosing it over a LP every time now. Great guitar.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

what? no pics? you realize, pics are mandatory.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I was just going to say that, don't forget the blanket adds value!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Ya had a big GAS attack when I saw the flyer....been jonesing for a P90 SG for a couple years. Still might, but the bank account says 'better be a lot of trade gear on that deal'. 

Oya, pics you know better you bastige


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool. I had to sell my Gibson The Paul to pay for my cats surgery, so I think I need a Gibson, or something like it. Either an Epi Les Paul or some king of SG, lightness of weight appeals to me a lot in my old age.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i picked up one of these sg classics...it's light as a feather...it's supposedly a limited run too...but nobody can quote any numbers...there are basically two per store X's 50 stores = 100...


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, they are really light. No shoulder or neck pain here!

The one store I went to had two in stock. I made the dude dig the other one out of the back so I could do an A/B compasrison. Both were nice, but the necks felt different.

TG


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

The main store in Vancouver now has one less. kkjuw


----------



## Jaybo (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice score! An SG with P90's is very sweet.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Guess I'll be the first to post a pic from my crappy old camera


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I went to try one out today. Didn't like the neck, came home with a Studio LP (basic, the 'unfinished' one) instead. Oh well. It's been a couple years since I had one, should really have a Les in the stable


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I've had two of these from previous runs and I think they are GREAT !!!!!
You are correct TG these P-90s are hot and dark.......but oh so chewy.
A fantastic buy for the P-90 junkie (I'm talking about me here)


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

keto said:


> I went to try one out today. Didn't like the neck, came home with a Studio LP (basic, the 'unfinished' one) instead. Oh well. It's been a couple years since I had one, should really have a Les in the stable


Which L+M where you at? The downtown one is where I bought mine. I didn't like the neck on the second one (the one I didn't buy) and was shocked how different the two guitars felt.

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

faracaster said:


> I've had two of these from previous runs and I think they are GREAT !!!!!
> You are correct TG these P-90s are hot and dark.......but oh so chewy.
> A fantastic buy for the P-90 junkie (I'm talking about me here)


Yeah, I may throw in an RS guitarworks kit or at least change the pots to 500k; apparently, this adds some highs and gets rid of some mud when rolling down the volume. These P90s just roar (way more than my Strat single coils) but have better cleans and articulation than most humbuckers I have played.

It is a great buy and really proves how much Gibson arbitrarily sets thier prices. They can sell these for $1000 with full binding and a gloss finish, but a Les Paul with binding adds over $1000 to the cost over a studio, whereas an SG without binding or a gloss finish only knocks a couple hundred off the price of this classic . . . ugh.

TG


TG


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I do like SG's--so nice scores there to both of the new SG owners.

As for the L&M flyer--I do plan to stop by and test drive the Traynor Dark Horse for a test drive, and get a chance to win a guitar--plus I may have to see about getting that amp if I like it.


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's mine, got it from L&M last week:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/electric-guitar/34377-new-guitar-day-2010-gibson-sg-classic.html


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

We should have a show of hands on how many forumites are now new SG Classic owners.


----------

